# Sage Barista problems with steamer



## Condyk

So my Sage Barista (the built in grinder model) has been trusty this last 4-5 months but just the last few weeks has developed what seems to be a limp steaming problem. First, the pump has always knocked and it says somewhere in the instructions about it being due to the 'Italian pump'! That's Ok. But now steaming starts and then just has no great power and then after say 20 seconds it stops. Originally I could steam the milk fine, took around 45-50 seconds and then I'd purge the wand with more steam. No it's just not interested. I'm wondering faulty pump?


----------



## garydyke1

The tip isn't partially blocked with dried milk is it?


----------



## Condyk

Thanks Gary, no it's all been checked.


----------



## garydyke1

The heating is done via a Thermoblock.

One for the warranty people methinks.


----------



## Condyk

If it's a thermoblock or thermocoil problem I can likely swap it out myself. I bought it as a refurbished so only had a 3 month warranty. Of course, getting hold of the part is a whole new ballgame!


----------



## Dallah

Call Claire at Sage and she will do her best to help you out. Sage pays Coffee Classics to perform all maintenance and warranty work on Sage coffee products. Its worth chancing your arm and seeing if she will authorise it as goodwill. They are really keen to keep up the good name and make sure that any online discussions are positive. Definitely mention that you are a member here as they do see us as people who shape opinion in the coffee community.

Good luck

BTW its an Ulka pump and is cheap to replace if necessary


----------



## Condyk

Ah now, that's a great post. Solid advice. It's a superb machine to be honest and would hate to scrap it! Many thanks!


----------



## Condyk

Have contacted re the problem, they've acknowledged, and await an e-mail response. They contacted me on Saturday which is impressive.


----------



## Condyk

Been super busy of late so finally back on trying to sort the Sage now ... Claire was helpful but it's not covered by warranty unfortunately. Both her and the repair agent feel it's clogged but I've stripped out and checked every hose and all good and I've used the cleaning tablets she sent me. It is possible it's blocked internally somewhere. The pump is very noisy, which these days just can't be right in a 'not cheap' consumer item like this. It's either the pump or the actual metal block internals just prior to the steam outlet. There's certainly some dried milk gunk in the latter which I've cleaned as best I can, but at the end of the day the steam stops after maybe 10 seconds after starting fine. So to me that means it isn't a block, as it wouldn't start. Maybe it's the solenoid! Think I might get a new pump first ...


----------



## Bamo

Did you ever sort this? I have the same problem currently.

Kindest regards,

Paul


----------

